# Vorankündigung: 16.09. BMX- Nordcup- Lauf in Zeven- Aspe



## Funsports_Z (26. August 2012)

Endlich is es soweit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: 

*Nord-Cup Zeven 16. September!*



                                                  16. September ZEVEN  Infos zur Anfahrt und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in unserer Stadt am  Walde folgen noch!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. September 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Endlich is es soweit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am 16. September nun die erste, große und  eigens organisierte Veranstaltung der Zevener BMXer  der erste  BMX-Nord-Cup Lauf auf der BMX-Bahn in Zeven-Aspe.

Anfahrt: (für die unsere Anlage noch nicht kennen) geht am besten gleich hier mit dem Routenplaner:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg



 Zeitplan für Sonntag:
  Zeitplan:
Sonn- und Feiertagsveranstaltung:
Einschreiben: 10:00 bis 11:00 Uhr
Training: 10:30-11:30 Uhr Lizenz-Klassen
Training: 11:30-12:30 Uhr Anfänger-Klassen
Warm-up: 12:30-12:45 Uhr nur Lizenz Klassen
Start: 13:00 Uhr


 Für das leibliche Wohl wird vorort gesorgt sein



 Auf ein gutes Gelingen, sturzfreihe Rennen und trockenes Wetter!!!   In diesem Sinne: Riders READY!  und lasst uns Spaß haben am So!!!!



 Gruß 

 Jan 

 MTB- Beauftragter 
 & BMX Support 
 Funsports-Zeven e.V. 

[email protected] 
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

